
Ask HN: Can I get some feedbacks for my platform? - niteshsarode
http://ideatorslab.co
======
jppope
It's just a webpage with a form at the moment, so there's not much to provide
feedback on. The premise is fine but extremely vague so I think you'll
probably struggle to get some traction since theres already existing resources
for that sort of thing.

Note: You need to secure the site.

------
niteshsarode
Hi Folks, I am building a platform that would help people from various domains
to work on their side projects. Our platform would assist users in finding
people with similar interests, browse through different ongoing projects in
their field and request owners to collaborate with them. Here is the link for
the landing page of my platform.
[http://ideatorslab.co](http://ideatorslab.co) Please let me know what you
think about it. Thanks.

